
A New Experiment Hopes to Solve Quantum Mechanics' Biggest Mystery - elorant
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/new-experiment-hopes-solve-quantum-mechanics-biggest-mystery-180974132/
======
AnimalMuppet
Well, it's going to test a non-standard theory of quantum waveform collapse.
If the non-standard theory is correct, then quantum waveform collapse is
explained. If not, then... back to square one.

